# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kegelove vjezbe

## mina30

nisam nasla niti jedan topik sa ovim naslovom, osim onog Do the Kegel, koji mi je neozbiljan i prica o lutkama i pjesmicama a nisam nasla podatke koji me zanimaju.
Dakle kada treba poceti raditi Kegelove vjezbe nakon poroda i koliko cesto? Kada se pocunu primjecivati rezultati, tj ako se redovito vjezba kada se sve vrati u normalu? Molim iskustva koliko ste cesto i dugo vjezbale? Sta su vam rekli ginekolozi?
Meni se cini da uopce ne mogu nista stisnuti tamo dolje, kao da uspjevam stisnuti sve druge misice osim vaginalnih  :?

----------


## mina30

Evo nasla sam na rodinim tekstovima u rubrici Porod, malo mi ide na zivce sto glavna stranica nema pretraznik pa moram klikati i pregledavati sve rubrike da pronadjem sto me zanima.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=180&Show=840

----------


## mina30

Evo nasla sam jos jedan tekst na net.hr:
Vježbe koje slijede, osim zbog problema sa zadržavanjem urina, izvode se i radi poboljšanja osjetljivosti i užitka iz vagine kao i produženja seksualnog čina kod muškaraca. Žene koje ne doživljavaju orgazam ovim vježbama stanje ponekad mogu popraviti.
Vrlo je važno pravilno izvoditi vježbe i prije svega svjesno locirati pubokokcigealni mišić. Kod Kegelovih vježbi nije potrebno stiskati mišiće nogu, trbuha ili druge mišiće niti je potrebno da zaustavljate dah. Ponavljate, ali ne pretjerujte. Prilikom izvođenja stiskanja mišića brojite do tri, potom se opustite brojeći do tri. Vježbu ponovite 10 do 15 puta i imajte na umu da nije potrebno vježbati duže od pet minuta. 
Budite precizni:
Zajedno s PK mišićem možda će se pokretati i mišići koji okružuju anus. No ako osjećate micanje trbuha, bedara ili zadnjice vjerojatno stišćete krivi mišić.
Lociranje mišića
Vježba 1.
Pokušajte zaustaviti mlaz urina prilikom mokrenja. Ukoliko vam to uspijeva, upravo ste upotrijebili ispravan mišić.

Vježba 2.
Pokušajte zaustaviti stolicu ili zamislite da morate zaustaviti vjetrove. Stisnite mišiće za koje mislite da biste s njima uspjeli. Ukoliko imate osjećaj "povlačenja" mišića na gore, upravo ste identificirali drugi važni sfinkter za izvođenje Kegelovih vježbi.

Vježba 3.
Zamolite vašeg liječnika (ili sami učiniti ovaj pokus) da kontrolira vaše stanje mišića zdjelične prečage kod ginekološkog pregleda. Ukoliko se osjeća pritisak na prstu koji je u rodnici, vježbe izvodite pravilno.
Vježbajte: Bilo gdje - bilo kad:
1. Prva Kegelova vježba podrazumijeva stiskanje PK mišića na 3 sekunde i opuštanje na 3 sekunde, pa opet stiskanje.

Isprva napravite 10 vježbi u seriji tri puta na dan. Ako vam je teško držati stisnuti mišić 3 sekunde dovoljno je i sekunda, a vrijeme produžujte s jačanjem mišića.

Prednost ovih vježbi je da ih možete izvoditi bilo gdje bilo kad i nitko neće ni znati da vježbate.

2. vježba razlikuje se od prve samo u tome što stiskanje i opuštanje izmjenjujte što brže možete.

3. vježba - lift
Smjestite se u bilo koji udoban položaj. Zamislite da se vozite u liftu. Kako se podižete gore i približavate svakom sljedećem katu tako sve više stišćite mišiće, ali tako da ne gubite ni malo napetosti koju progresivno skupljate. Učinite to laganom vožnjom gore i laganim spuštanjem dolje, potpuno se opustivši na kraju. Vježbanje mišića donjeg dijela zdjelice uvijek završite stezanjem tako da se vratite u prvobitni položaj. Kvalitetno izvođenje vježbi bitnije je nego broj koliko puta ih ponovite. Učinite ih barem 50 dnevno za vrijeme trudnoće i nakon poroda, a i dalje tijekom čitavog života.

----------

